
Cyber Security-Everyone's Responsibility - parinvachhani
https://medium.com/@cyware/cyber-security-everyones-responsibility-73a498d3e88
======
cyber_pro
The Internet of Things will take an ugly turn as hackers start breaking into
people's thermostat to steal money from their bank account because the
thermostat was connected to their garage door, which was connected to their
car's system, which allowed direct payments from their bank account. The
threat landscape is changing everyday! We win if we change our e-behavior with
it, they win if we don't.

------
fayimora
While this is true, I just feel like there isn't enough help out there. I know
a few people who are security conscious but are not sure what they really need
to do to "protect" themselves. Loads of articles out there but most of them
require a certain level of familiarity with tech which is not very appealing
to the uninitiated.

~~~
parinvachhani
Well true the help needs to be increased. Programs like National Cybersecurity
Awareness Month need to be popularised more. Also most people are not updated
with what's happening and what news threats are popping up everyday.

------
parinvachhani
Yes, we are entering an age where cybersecurity cannot be just a resposibility
of the experts. We need all people in the organization to be aware and stay
secure on their part. One bad fish spoils the entire pond. Similarly, one
loophole is enough for entire systems to go down.

------
jainakshat23
Cybersecurity awareness is foundation of digital world. all of us are living
in digital world now and now IoT being around, we are further being
digitalized. All of us must be aware on Cyber security basics and concepts.
Prevention and awareness is better than any cure.

------
yasminshaik
Growing Internet activity created demand for cyber security in abundance. The
least thing we can do to secure all the information is by increasing awareness
among the users and create a user friendly, foolproof environment to secure
our personal data.

------
damodarpn
Yes, in this cyber-addicted world, it is the least you can do to protect
yourself. So, take charge and be responsible while you do your 'things' in the
Internet.

